# Snake load - 357 Magnum on 4" GP100



## atvrocks (May 4, 2009)

I have a 4" Ruger GP100 ... I am looking for a 357 Magnum or 38 Special snake load.
Hard to hit a moving snake with a bullet 

I was wondering if I can order this somewhere online since the stores in CO have nothing.
I use the GP100 for hiking and I'm thinking to load it alternate 357- snake load - 357 - snake load .... fro the different wildlife that I might encounter. Anything wrong with that ?

Thank you


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get those 38 snake shot loads but you have to be pretty close to make sure they work OK. I never liked them all that much. It's not as hard to shoot a snake as you might think.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

atvrocks said:


> I have a 4" Ruger GP100 ... I am looking for a 357 Magnum or 38 Special snake load.
> Hard to hit a moving snake with a bullet
> 
> I was wondering if I can order this somewhere online since the stores in CO have nothing.
> ...


Here you go:

http://www.natchezss.com/Ammo.cfm?c...Blazer 38 Special Shotshell Ammunition 10/box


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have found that by the time I had my gun out I was a safe distance from the snake and therefore had no need to kill it.

The only time I have used snake shot was when I had one in my basement. It was very effective.

tumbleweed


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Why shoot the snake? Even if its venomous if you have time to draw and aim you have plenty of time to take 2 steps back. I can see if it was in your yard but if your hiking your walking right into its natural turf where it belongs. Thats like someone walking into your house and shooting you just because you got defensive. Just my 2 cents because I like snakes.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I use to carry snake loads in .22 while duck hunting in VA. Those darn cotton mouth scare the crap out of me.

We hunted from a 14' boat used as a blind. I didn't want to kill em just get them going a different direction. They did the trick on a couple of occasions.


----------

